# como introducir datos al pc usando el puerto paralelo



## angel lopez (Jul 25, 2006)

Hile   Tengo dudas respecto a como regresar información a mi programa de visual basic por el mismo puerto paralelo.
De mandar señales de el pin 2 al 9 y convertirlas a 24v. con un 4n25 ya lo tengo resuelto, pero para regresar señales a mi pc por el mismo puerto... ¿por cuales pines?
    ¿Cuales puedo utilizar de manera que visual basic los lea?


----------



## shungokugatsu (Jul 28, 2006)

Podrias mandar y recibir en el mismo bus de datos (b1-b9) con la ayuda de un dos bufferes bidireccionales, uno estaria direccionado como entrada y otro como salida, asi no se podrian cruzar valores y afectar los resultados k tu kieras.

Espero k t haya servido de mucho


----------



## UnGato (Ene 5, 2007)

Tal vez esto sirva Angel:

http://r-luis.xbot.es/puerto/index.html

Saludos.


----------

